# [EVDL] help needed troubleshooting a GE-EVT15 controller in Long Beach



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Fault code -27 is 12V on the control card is low (the
cutoff point in software is 9.6Vdc).
This is from the GE EVT100ZX manual (essentially the
same as EVT15).
Symptom:
Forward or Reverse contactors close and open, then can
only be closed by opening and closing the key switch.
Possible Causes:
Discharged battery - check battery to insure proper
state of charge. Voltage may be dropping below 10Vdc.
Loose connection at PB1. Insure that PB1 is tight.
Defective logic card. Replace logic card.
Defective Q1 transistor. Measure for low resistance 
(<200 ohms) between at PZ4 to NEG.
PZ4 is the 14 pin connector that has wires going to
the IGBT power transistor (I think its the red wire).
PB1 is the second 6 pin connector, upper right of the
connector.
Rod
W8RNH


> --- Paul <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi, my friend Cliff in the San Pedro area of LA
> > inherited an EV. The
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

PB1 is the upper left, not right.
V - the circle under the V is PB1
O O O
O O O
V - PZ4 is under the V
O O O O O O O
O O O O O O O
This is looking into the back of the connectors, where
the wires go in.
PA1-3 PB1-3 TB 1-3 PY 1-7 PZ 1-7
O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O
O
O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O O
O
PA4-6 PB4-6 TB 4-6 PY 8-14 PZ 8-14

Rod


> --- Rod Hower <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Fault code -27 is 12V on the control card is low
> > (the
> ...


----------

